

New clean Google SERP design? - amccloud

http://cl.ly/1T2g1V451s3x0L2T182M<p>http://cl.ly/1Q1c0L0h0J2k3l071P2M<p>http://cl.ly/461E1x1A3e3g1f0K2J0Y
======
amccloud
Clickable:

<http://cl.ly/1T2g1V451s3x0L2T182M>

<http://cl.ly/1Q1c0L0h0J2k3l071P2M>

<http://cl.ly/461E1x1A3e3g1f0K2J0Y>

------
bceagle
Are you making a suggestion for how it should look or have some inside look at
a future design. In either case, nothing earth shattering.

~~~
amccloud
Future design. Likely an experiment.

------
taligent
This is the iPad version is it not ?

Do you have the right user agent set for your user agent.

~~~
amccloud
I was using google Chrome. I don't have an iPad so I don't know what that
looks like

